# Which tug is best?



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

Just wondering who makes a nice bite tug. Ive tried the redline k9 , rocasport, and fordogtrainers.com. The redline k9 ones are real soft (10 inch) but they fall apart. The fordogtrainers ones are pretty nice (12 inch, similar material as the flax sleeves from belgium) . My pup likes these the best so far. I would like the stitching to be on the inside but other than that Ive been happy with theml. Rocasport is great . The tugs are very stiff, tight weave, stitching on the inside and sturdy. I wouldnt use them for puppies though. The tugs are way too hard. For hard biting adults imo they are the best . Anyone else have some favorite tug suppliers?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I make my own. I make them from fire hose and can make them as soft or as hard as I want them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We have our own made from leather with one or two handles on them. It is the same material for bite rags. 6", 12" and 24" tugs...Our ankle biters love them and the decoys!:mrgreen:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

kevin chin said:


> I've tried the redline k9 The redline k9 ones are real soft (10 inch) but they fall apart.


I've had good luck with my Redline tugs so far. I as well like Can -Am tugs as you can change the stiffness of it with extra packing and when the stuffing gets killed you can repack yourself without having to buy a new tug. He does Jute and French Linen tugs in many different configurations. 

http://www.dhart.com/canam-k9/


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

What kind of tug are you looking for specifically and what material? I often make my own in any case you can get thick hides from ebay for really ridiculously cheap. I needed a leather bite rag and say most range in the 35+ range. So I thought to myself "It's just a damn square of leather with a handle stitched on" 

I hit up ebay and for 26 dollars i basically got two HUGE pieces of deer hide and that was including the priority shipping. So yes to chime in with everyone else I just make my own things like that.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

fullgripgear.com has nice leather tugs. You can specify soft, medium or hard.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like fullgripgear.com too. 

For obedience I really like these little braided jute rolls you can keep in your pocket. The braiding keeps them very hard, but not too hard:
http://dogequipment.com/products/TUGS-JUTE-roll_BRAIDED.html

For puppies I also really like the Monster Jute Tug Massive Two Footer from these folks: 
http://www.itbitez.net/servlet/the-Tugs-and-Balls/searchpath/30210/start/9/total/16/Categories


----------



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

has anyone tried a "flat" puppy tug? I guess they are flat with a little fill as opposed to round


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I guess my outlook is, whatever tugs the dog likes best are the ones I buy in bulk.  

I have several different kinds, but the homeade firehose tugs and the rolled jute are favorites here with my 7 wonders.....


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I make my own also. That way I can choose how to fill it according to the dog and my goals with the dog.


----------

